# Cilnia humeralis - photos



## Rob Byatt (Aug 15, 2006)

This is one of my favourite species, built like a tank with an attitude to match. Beautiful as well.

Follow this link folks.....

http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j262/rob...ia%20humeralis/


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 15, 2006)

I like Cilnia Humeralis too, nice pics!! i will take some of the pic of them and post it here later.


----------



## wuwu (Aug 15, 2006)

i think they're cool too. can't wait till mine mature. nice pics btw!


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2006)

Those are pretty cool. Anyone keeping them right now?


----------



## Joe (Aug 15, 2006)

now thats a tough looking mantis! let us all know if anyones keeping them!  

Joe


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 16, 2006)

Here are some Cilnia Humeralis pics taken today



























The color mark insdie the forearm


----------



## Rick (Aug 16, 2006)

*Edit. Just realized these are the "wide arm mantis" I have one sitting here with me! Had no idea thats what they turned out looking like.


----------



## Jwonni (Aug 16, 2006)

the arms are huge in relation to their body are these a species that can take down big bulky prey


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 16, 2006)

> Rick Posted: Wed Aug 16, 2006 3:11 am Post subject: *Edit. Just realized these are the "wide arm mantis" I have one sitting here with me! Had no idea thats what they turned out looking like.


Yeah hard to imagine they look like such bulky at adult stage. Interesting color changes too as they grow. I have a few pics of them from L1 - L5

L1

Just hatched






After taking few fruit flies






L2 - turning lighter in color






L3 - greener and red color on forearm spotted






L5 - wider arm becomes apparent


----------



## wuwu (Aug 16, 2006)

mine are turning into many different colors. right now i have green, brown, greenish brown, reddish brown, biege, and gray.


----------

